# Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond



## Pitchy (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich bin der Dominik, 24J. alt und komme aus Mönchengladbach.
Derzeit benötige ich das Angeln an der Maas fast jedes Wochenende als Abschaltung aus dem harten BErufs- und Privatleben.
Doch alleine immer dirt zu sitzen, ohne mit jemanden quatschen oder Erfahrungen austauschen zu können, verliert nach ner Zeit auch seinen Reiz!
Also wer ein ähnliches Schicksall wie menes derzeit erleidet bitte melden!!

Bye bye Domme#6 

P.S. meisstens gehe ich mit Futterkorb auf grosse Friedfische wie Brassen etc., aber auch Zander und Hecht sowie Aal stehen auf meinem Speiseplplan,kenn dort sehr gute Stellen, also auch Anfänger nehme ich absolut gerne mit!!! Bi auch ein sehr guter Kescher-Halter beim Drill :m


----------



## Killerwels (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo, ich würde gerne mal mitkommen 
Da ich selber kein Auto hab, aber immer lust auf Angeln bietet es sich doch an *g* Anfänger bin ich aber nicht da ich schon seit Jahren am Rhein angle. Wenn Du Lust hat kannst Du mir ja aml ne PM schicken...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Pitchy (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

ja dann würd ich sagen das wir das mal mache, ich hab das auto du das fachwissen!! ;o)


----------



## lector (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Na toll #d  Bin grad aus dem Urlaub wieder da und Ihr redet nur von Angeln!
Also ich währe auch dabei  :q 

Gruß Tom

P.S. Wann gehts wieder zum Rhein Killerwels?


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo Pitchy

Ich heiße Dirk, bin 25J. alt und hätte großes Interesse mal mitzukommen. Bin kein richtiger Anfänger mehr, mehr so ein Wiederanfänger. 
(Siehe Vorstellungsbericht)  
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=31219

Bin früher auch öfter an der Maas gewesen mit Winkelpicker, Futterkorb und auch auf  Friedfisch. Aber seid meinem Dänemark Urlaub bin ich auch für Raubfische zu haben. 
Würde auf jeden fall mal mit kommen. Schick mal ne mail oder PN.

Ach was brauch ich da für Niederländische Dokumente? Habe die Sportvissakte reicht das aus?



Schönen Gruß 

Siff-Cop


----------



## the doctor (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi

Du brauchst da einiges an Dokumenten. Ist zwar voll bekloppt, aber muss halt so sein-Holländer-...
Musst dich mal bei Leos angelmarkt wegen den Scheinen informieren.
Ich habe die Dokumente bin aber leider erst einmal zum Nachtangeln dort gewesen.Ich gehe eigentlich lieber zum rursee. Aber muss  das Angeln in Holland mal mehr ausnutzen.
Fahre z.B. jetzt am Samstag nach Kerkrade an den Teichen angeln.

Mfg the doctor   #a


----------



## Pitchy (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hallo,
also ich stimme zu das sind echt viele papiere, zusätzlich für die maas noch die erlaubnis für limburg und so.

also ich werde jetzt am samstag nachmittags losziehen zur maas, hab ein nachmittags+nacht+morgens angeln geplant. d.h. also von samstag nachmittag bis sonntag fürh. erstmal an na supi stelle auf ködefisch stippen und dann den nachtansitz mit köfi und wurm aufbauen, in den morgenstunden dann mit futterkorb auf friedfisch!

übrigens die papiere für holland bekommt man eigetlich komplett in jedem guten angelshop, preis ca. 39 eur fürs ganze jahr!

kerkraderteich? kann man da auch mit den papieren von der maas angeln?

@siff-cop wiedereinsteier? ja so gehts mir auch! ;o)
fische seit paar wochen wieder, hat viel zeit und geld gekostet wieder halbwegs da reinzukommen und ne halbwegs anständige ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen! naja hab als Knirps immer mit meinem Opa geangelt, mein Wissen ist also steinalt, verfallen und überhaupt nicht mehr up to date, aber bin wieder einigermassen gut reingekommen und hab auch schon meinen ersten größeren rausgeholt, nen 1,2kg Brassen, ich weiss für die meissten für euch ne lachnummer, aber nach 3 wochen wiedereinstieg wars für mich ganz schön!

naja also jetzt am samstag wollt ich schon auf keinen fall alleine gehen, blöderweise hatte ich das nachtangeln + zelten mit freundin geplant, weil de ab nächsten donnersdtag wegen ausbildungswegen für monate nur noch am WE da ist, aber die ist derzeit in so na disco+party laune, das ich bezweifel das sie richtig lust hat und eh nur nerven wird! daher hab ich ihr gesagt das sie wenn sie keine lust darauf hat u lieber party machen will, das ruhig ehrlich sagen soll, dann gehe ich mit mit einem von euch oder halt allein angeln.

dummerweise kann ich jetzt noch nichts dazu sagen!! ab morgen abend hab ich aber endlich wieder i-net zuhause u werd versuchen mal reinzuschaun, ob jemand für samstag interesse hat...
falls das mim dsl installieren nicht funzt am freitag (soll ja vorkommen) hier meine handy, 0177/2313945, kann man ja ne sms oder nachricht hinterlassen, dann meld ich mich auf jeden fall wegen samstag anegln an der maas oder sonst wo ;o)


----------



## the doctor (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi Pitchy

Nö,aber wenn du die Maaspapiere hast kannst du dort für vier Euronen am Tag angeln.
Ich war selber noch nicht da angeln.
Aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt!!!!
Dort sind vier oder fünf schöne Teiche und ein ca. 30 ha grosser See.
Aber ich denke eh das es dir zu weit von MG ist bis dort.Bei euch gibt es denke ich mal auch einige Weiher oder Teiche.

Mfg doc


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Wenn man die Papiere beim Jan Bergsma hohlt, hat man die Erlaubnisscheine für die Seen mit dabei. (Es sind doch die Seen rund um die Burg gemeint, oder?)

Meines Wissens nach, sind die Weiher rund um die Burg reine C&R - Gewässer -> das überliest man ziemlich schnell, und dann gibt es ein Knöllchen (gerade für deutsche...) 

Ein Tipp am Rande: Handynummer und Adressen wüde ich nur über PM oder eMail austauschen bei den Zugriffszahlen auf unser Board...


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo Pitchy

habe diese Wochenende leider keine Zeit. Aber zu nem anderen Zeitpunkt können wir uns ja mal verabreden. Ok

@the doctor 
die Teiche in Kerkrade kenne ich auch, habe zwar selber noch nicht da gefischt. Aber das kommt bestimmt noch wenn ich die Papiere alle habe. Wo gehst du denn sonst noch so Angeln hier in der Aachener umgebung? Also ich sitz meisten an denn 3 kleinen Vereinsteichen in Vaals. Da hab ich das Angeln quasi gelernt. Und wenn de da die Sportvisakte(ist ja in Holland das Minimum an Dokumenten) hast kostet es 3 Euronen. Sind aber nur Friedfische drin soweit ich weiß. Da werde ich's auch Nächstes Wochenende nochmal versuchen wenn nicht dazwischen kommt.

@all
Die sache mit denn Dokumenten: Ist es nicht so das wenn man die Sportvisakte hat auch an der Maas angeln kann, dann aber nur mit eingeschränkter Köderwahl usw.................... 
Habe mir extra so nen Info Broschüre aus dem Netzt gezogen " Was muß ich beim Angeln in Holland beachten" (oder so ähnlich).
Da steht das drinnen. 
Aber ich fahr nächste Woche einfach mal zum Jan Bergsmann der wird mir das schon erklären. 
Ach und noch was wo kann man denn Fischerreischein in Aachen machen un wat kost dat???



Ich wünsch Euch ein erfolgreiches
Wochenende und viel Fisch
bis Densen
Siff-Cop


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi Stiff-Cop

Wegen dem Fischerreischein musst du mal bei deinem Angelladen nachfragen.
Die haben die Daten, wann die Prüfung ist und wann der Lehrgang anfängt.
Kosten: Ich glaube 70 Euro ungefähr.

WEnn du die Maas Karte bei Berksma holst dann kannst du das ganze Jahr an den Teichen dort angeln, ohne Zuzahlung.

Mfg doc


----------



## Pitchy (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hallo all,

also mit frm fischereischein in germany muss ich mich noch was gedulden, einfach zu viel stress wegen selbständigkeit!

@siff-cop
ja das können wir ja so festhalten, bisher war ich nur an der maas bei roemond...mh...also nächstes WE könnte ich nur Freitag und Samstag, Sonntag hab ich fussball-turnier! würde auch mal gerne die drei Teiche die du ansprachst austesten...
mal schaun wir halten die woche einfach Kontakt!


----------



## Guido (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Also bin zwar derzeit noch in Kabul aber ab August wieder in Holland ( Sittard) würde mich gerne mal anschließen egal ob Kerkrade, Vaals oder Maas. Suche seit langen schon Angelk #a  #a ollegen die sich auskennen. Da ich wenig Zeit habe zum Angeln ist mir bisher erst gelungen mal an die Ruhr zufahren oder an den Adolpfosee. Also wer mich mal mit nehmen möchte einfach mal ne PM schicken.

Guido #a


----------



## cocco (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hallo leute

in den letzten tagen habe ich mir erst wieder einen rheinschein zugelegt und schon sehr viel freude damit gehabt. meine ersten barben habe ich gelandet!
jedoch würde ich das fischen gerne auch einmal in holland ausprobieren. kenne einen kleinen angelladen in neukirchen vluyn, wo diese scheine für holland zu bekommen sind! da es recht günstig ist, hatte ich sowieso vor mir diesen schein zuzulegen!
würde mich also sehr freuen, wenn ich mit dabei sein könnte... bzw wenn jemand lust und laune hat mit mir durchzustarten.
bin in der gewässerwahl flexiebel!!!
viele grüße #h
petri heil


----------



## Pitchy (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

ja das ist doch mal en wort!

ich suche schon wie en bekloppter jemanden zum durchstarten ;o)

also ab nächstes WE bin ich dabei!


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo freunde des Angelsports


Also danke für die Antworten .

@Pitchy
Und wie wahr dein Wochenend trip zur Maas???
Also die Sache mit denn Teichen in Vaals können wir machen , muß aber wohl sagen das ich nicht weiß ob sich dei weite fahrt hier bis Aachen lohnt weil es sind keine riesen Tümpel. Die größe der Teiche liegt so bei 3 mal 2 Fußballfeldern oder etwas kleiner. Aber wenn du lust hast und dir die ca 70Km nicht zu viel sind, lade ich dich gerne nach Vaals ein. 
Ob das am nächsten Wochende paßt wissen wir noch nicht ("wir" sind 4 Kumpels die öfter zusammen Angeln gehen).. Da wir uns diese Woche noch erkundigen wollen wie das mit denn NL Dokumenten ist und denn Teichen in Kerkrade(Angeladen in Kerkrade Jan Bersman) wo der Doc schonmal von geschrieben hat. Es kann dann auch sein das wir dann da Angel gehen. Aber wenn du lust hast kannste da ja auch mit kommen.
Kann dir aber erst am Ende der Woche bescheid geben und das sehr kurzfristig.
Wie du schon geschrieben hast können wir ja in kontakt bleiben.

Ok schreib mal wie es an der Maas war
bis Densen

Siff-Cop


----------



## Pitchy (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

also das eine angeln da an der maas war so lalala, also meinen stellkecher hab ich schon gut voll bekommen, aber nur mit kleinen und mittleren Brassen, also alles wieder rein in die maas zum schluss...
hatte auch zwei echt grosse bzw. schwere bisse, bei dem einen hat sich meine bremse gelöst und nach fitz in der sehne hat der kräftige Bursche unter wasser mal eben meine sehne um en paar steine oder so was gewickelt, pech gehabt, den anderen grossen biss hab ich verloren als ich schon am einpacken war....Vorfach an der Verbindung zum Futterkorb gerissen /
was fürn tag /


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Morgen Pitchy 



Das hört sich doch garnicht so schlecht an zumindestens mehr als ein 

Fisch. Weil bei mir war das am letzten Wochenede so das wir zu dritt nur einen Fisch gefangen haben. Und das wahr so: Wir haben uns am Freitag um 18:00 am See getroffen, wir wahren  in Kerkrade an den Vereinsgewässern des "HSV Goudwinde" da sind wir jetzt auch im Verein, weil man dann die groote Sportvissakte und alle sonstigen Papier zum Angeln in Holland günstiger dazu bekommt(27,50=€uronen) und man kann zusätzlich noch an denn 5 Seen Angeln ohne jedesmal eine Gebühr zu entrichten. Also kann man jetzt auch mal nur für 2-3 Stunden gehen. 

Naja, auf jeden fall haben wir dann um 18:00 angefangen. Ich hatte eine Rute mit Teig auf Grund und wollte mal sehen wie die Karpfen so beißen und eine Rute mit leichtem Schwimmer und wechselnden Köderangebot. Tja das Ende vom Lied ist einfach erzählt wir haben nichts gefangen und haben bis zum Samstag um 10:00 geangelt, nichts desdo trotz war es sehr geil die ganze Nacht am Wasser zu sitzen, meine beiden Kollegen sind auch ständig eingepennt.

ALso garnichts heißt mein Bruder hatte dann doch einen Fisch und zwar einen schönen  68cm AAl, der so um die 700g gewogen hat. Der hatte um 22:45 gebissen ich dachten erst das es der Wind wahr der den Bissanzeigen zum tuten brachte aber nach einiger Zeit wahr mir klar das es ein Fisch sein muß, weil ich denn biss überhaupt erst gemerkt hatte da meine Bruder gerade mal ein wenig durch die Landschaft spazierte. Also habe ich doch nen halben Fisch gefangen ich hatte ihn schließlich gehackt. 

Aber nach über 15 Stunden war die Ausbeute dann doch nicht sehr groß, aber ander Angler hatten nicht mal die hälfte von unserer Beute nämlich nichts von daher gings. Man muß sich wohl an so nem neune Gewässer erst mal zurecht finden wo die Hotspots ,wie es so schön heißt, sind.

Naja da ich heute schon früh angefangen habe zu Arbeiten werde ich auch früh gehen und es heute noch mal für 4- 5 Stunden Versuchen. Wenn noch einer ein paar Tips zu denn genanten Gewässern hat, bitte , Danke!

 und

Petrie Heil


Völker dieser Welt relaxt!!!!!!!!!
 Siff-Cop


----------



## Tshalf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo
Ich angel auch an der Maas und durchsuche das Internet nach Infos zu "Karpfen an der Maas". Kann man Karpfen auch in der Maas bei Roermond fangen oder nur in den Nebenseen? Kennt jmd gute Stellen?
Ich würde mich natürlich auch über Infos zu "Hecht an der Maas" freuen 
Ich angel immer bei De Weerd. Das ist direkt bei Roermond über die Brücke und dann rechts.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß Tshalf


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hab mir auch schonmal übers Karpfenangeln gedanken gemacht.Hab schon mal bei Googel gesucht und gehört das der Wessem-Nederwert-Kanal gut sein soll.

Weis einer von euch wo der ist???


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

moin!
ich wohne zzt in maastricht. kenne da ein paar schoene stellen entlang und an der maas, wo man sowohl auf karpfen, als auch auf zander und barsche anglen kann. in vaals habe ich bisher noch nicht geangelt. wo sind denn diese seen? kann man da auch gut auf hecht gehen?

@sif-cop: wuerde mich echt freuen, wenn du mir auskunft geben koenntest. bin zwar zzt wegen beinbruchs ediert, aber es wuerde mich trotzdem interessieren

@all: guckt mal bei www.visplanner.nl, das ist fuer den anfang ganz witzig, um stellen und fische zu finden (zoetwater = suesswasser, roermond/maastricht liegen in zuid limburg)
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo powermike1977

Also diese 3 kleineren Seen in Vaals liegen an einem Bugalowpark, weiß aber nicht dem Namen des Betreibers da sich das alle paar Monate ändert.

Also wenn du dich in Vaals auskennst ist es recht einfach:
Wenn du von Aachen auf der Hauptstraße(Vaalserstraße/Maastrichterlaan) kommst und über die Grenze bist ist es ganz am ende von Vaals, also am letzten Kreisverkehr links abbiegen an der Polizei (rechte seite) vorbei und dann die erste Straße rechts rein, links auf dem Parkplatz am Besten ganz bis zum Ende fahren.
Dann aus dem Auto raus, rechts die Treppe runter, links halten, rechts um die Ecke, da kommst du dann an die Eigangstür zum Schwimmbad, links neben dieser Tür ist ein Tor wo du durch mußt und schon bist du an denn Weihern.
Diese Weiher liegen auf 2 etagen, weiß nicht sicher ob da Hecht drin ist, habe vor etlichen Jahren mal einen Toten auf der Wasser oberfläche treiben sehen aber sonst gehe ich da auch nur auf Karpfen/Friedfisch.
Tageskarte bekommst du entweder am Vereinsheim das am Tor ist, wenn da niemand ist, an der Rezeption vom Bungalowpark.  Kostet 3 €uronen mußt aber alles zurück setzten. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Hätte aber auch noch fragen zu Karpfen an der Maas.
1. Bei mir funst der Link von dir nicht!!
2. Kannste viehleicht genauer beschreiben (Ort) wo man Karpfen an der Maas fängt?

PS: Jetzt hast wenigsten mal Zeit das komplette Forum hier durch zu lesen.
Und du kannst wirklich nicht Angeln gehen? Hättest jetzt bestimmt genug Zeit. 
 Ich muß leider noch Arbeiten geh danach aber wahrscheinlich noch in Kerkrade oder Vaals, wenn's nicht wieder was wichtiges hier auf der Arbeit gibt. 

Wenn du noch mehr infos brauchst, melden!


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Ups hab hier auch noch nen Link zu Vaals steht zwar nicht viel drin.
Aber ein Link:   http://www.yvobindels.tk/


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

moin!
alles klar, mit der beschreibung komme ich klar! der link von mir war kagge, hier ist ein besserer http://tools.locatienet.com/visplanner/zoekformulier.htm

also als ich meinen ersten zander gefangen habe, hat ein kollege ca. 50m neben mir 2 ca 10-15 kilo karpfen rausgeholt. das war in oostmarland - liegt entlang der maas zwischen maastricht und visé (belgien). genauer kann ich das nicht wirklich beschreiben. wenn du ueber die gruene grenze (vaals) kommst, die landstrasse immer durch bis maastricht. wenn du an der kennedy bruecke (fuehrt ueber die maas) ankommst, musst du die abfahrt vor dem fluss-uebergang nehmen, sprich abfahrt "wijk-centrum". 
dann am kreisverkehr links halten, und auf der landstrasse immer geradeaus bis du nach oostmarland kommst. im ort geht dann eine str. nach rechts ab, auf der du nach ca. 300m auf einen grossen parklatz kommst. dann durch die drehtuere und rechts den pfad runte. da kommst du an einen teich, sowie einen "wendehammer" von der maas (altarm). hier kannst du sowohl als auch auf karpfen. 
werde vielleicht mal naechste woche versuchen, angeln zu gehen. mein schwager koennte mir die klamotten schleppen. nur glaube ich frustriert es ein wenig, wenn man sich nicht bewegen kann. ich will auch ein bisschen spinnfischen-das muss dann halt vom stuhl aus 
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Mahlzeit

Braucht man da noch zusätzliche Dokumente?
ich besitze die Limburg Verguning, Sportvissakte und die groote Vergunnig.

Danke 
und der Link ist klasse kannte ich aber schon.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

moin!
nee, ist ein offenes gewaesser an dem ich auch schon kontrolliert wurde. sportvissakte und groote vergunning sind ok!
kannst du eine oder mehr von den in dem vissplanner angegeben stellen bestaetigen? wuerde mich mal interessieren ob das ding was taugt.


----------



## Piet (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi,

bin auch 24 Jährchen und komme aus Köln. Würde gerne mal mit nach Holland kommen. Fische am liebsten mit der Feeder oder der Stipprute.. also wenn mal wieder etwas ansteht würde ich mich freuen wenn Du Dich mal meldest...

Grüße

Piet


----------



## mo jones (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hi,
 bin der mo jones, bin 28 jahre und komm aus oche. bin seit bestimmt mind. 12 jahren nicht mehr angeln gewesen. wollt mir heute ma beim Jan Bergsma die roermondscheine holen und morgen früh mich ins ungewisse stürzen ;-)

 such jetzt nur noch  paar verlässliche, lustige angelkollegen, die vielleicht auch ihre maaserfahrungen mit mir teilen wollen. 
 also falls jemand spontan bock hat oder sowieso unterwegs ist, bescheid sagen bitte. alles weiter können wir ja dann immer noch besprechen.

 bis denne dann
  mo jones


----------



## Pitchy (3. August 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hallo,

also ich such auch immer noch anch zuverlssigen angelkollegen die mit mir bei roermond mim maas-befischen loslegen wollen!!!

leider immer noch nichts konkretes zusatande gekommen /


----------



## mo jones (3. August 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

ahoi pitchy,
    bei dem run am wochende ;-), (vielleicht hab ich auch was falsch gemacht#t)hab ich mich dann doch zur grillparty zu hause überreden lassen, und im gegenzug zwei freunde belabert mit zu kommen.
    sogar alle papiere haben die sich jetzt geholt. scheint den ernst zu sein :-D
 ich wollt morgen ma für 2-3 tage an die maas, so die ecke horn. nen campingplatz hab ich noch nicht klar, aber da wird sich bestimmt was finden.
 wenn du magst kannst du dich uns anschließen. ne genau uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht fest gemacht, aber vor mittag wird das eh nichts.


----------



## Pitchy (15. August 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hier noch mal die grfische AUsbeute vonmeinem letzten Ansitz zur Nacht an der Maas....dabei waren zwei schöne brassen von 1,0kg und 1,2kg )


----------



## gregory duveau (25. September 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hi welchen the doctor! in welchen der 3 vereinsteichen kann man karpfenangeln ? 

MFG gregory


----------



## krauthi (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

hallo dominik  bin in sachen holland schon ein alter hase *löl  da ich grenznah wohne und öfftres an der maas  kerkrade roermond  usw bin  habe ich da selber schon sehr oft und erfolgreich geangelt .habe mich in den letzten jahren mehr auf raubfisch spezialisiert und so manchen kapitalen aufs rückraht gelegt   ich wollte dir sagen zu den teichen in kerkrade   die sind eigendlich nur gute köderfsich bringer da sich der see und die kleinen teiche in den letzten jahren sehr verschlechtert haben (karpfenangler) da ist nix besonderes zu holen  und man hat auch einen gewaltigen fussmarsch hinzulegen bis man dort ankommt  autos dürfen dort nicht parken 
leider haben die seit letztem jahr in hollamd  das nachtangeln an einigen gewässern verboten   so das ich selber ein bisschen die lust verloren habe  da wir sonst immer von samstag bis sonntag dort gewesen sind   (so mit zelt und grill usw ) aber das haben wir den russen zu verdanken die dort gewildert haben auf teufel komm raus  das haben die holländer sich nicht längern bieten lassen und das nachtangeln  verboten 
zu meiner person   wie gesagt ich gehe gern auf zander und hecht  angeln aber auch schon mal gerne an solchen forellenpuffs   freidfisch hier und da schon noch mal   habe in meiner jugend so manchen wettkampf gewonnen  und  zwei drei mal im jahr fahre ich auch  nach domburg westkapelle  auf brandung   usw   vielecht  machen wir ja mal eine tour zusammen mfg Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi krauthi
Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß beim klönen. Ich sehe du kommst aus Langerwehe ... dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn ich wohne in Eschweiler und fahre immer zum Lucherberger See zum angeln.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

habe selber in lucherberg geangelt  und bin nur wegen dem vorstand dort rausgegangen  wahr dort 18 jahre im verein   und bin jetzt fast nur noch in holland zum angeln  #h


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hi Frank

Wo gehst du denn immer in Holland?
War heute nochmal dort (JUlianakanal, Maas)Mit der Spinnrute.
Aber es war leider nichts zu holen.#q 
Heute lief es besonders schlecht. Selbst an den Barschstellen...gabs noch nicht mal ein Zupfer.
Ich hoffe das es mal bewölkt mit leichtem Regen gibt:m 

(Jetzt bin ich Platt! Nach kilometer weiten Fussmarsch)|supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> habe selber in lucherberg geangelt und bin nur wegen dem vorstand dort rausgegangen wahr dort 18 jahre im verein und bin jetzt fast nur noch in holland zum angeln #h


Bei mir ist genau umgekehrt ... ich hab erst in NL geangelt und bin seit 10 Jahren in der AIG.


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

stevenswert ,ohe `en laak. manchmal sogar maastricht 
bin heute in weisweiler (vollmühle) angeln gewesen das ist so ein forellending aber war heute nicht so dolle (2 stück) die hatten heute große goldforellen eingesetzt aber die wollten absolut nicht beißen und schwammen nur an der oberfläsche rum aber toll anzusehen im schnitt so ca 4-5 kilo schwer sogar großforellen wurden eingesetzt die größte hatte knapp einen meter aber von denen wahr nix zu sehen (leider ) währe bestimmt ein geiler drill geworden naja vieleicht beim nächsten mal#q


----------



## marca (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

@ the doctor,
lösch mal ein paa von deinen PM.
ich kann dir keine mehr schicken, dein posteingang ist voll!!


mfg
marca


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

@krauthi
... zur Vollmühle wollte ich am Mittwoch mal hin da ist ja jetzt wieder auf ... wie sieht das aus muss man sich da voranmelden?

MfG Lepo


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

nein braucht man nicht einfach hinfahren der macht um 7 uhr auf  und  kostet 15 €  
mal shen vieleicht bin ich auch dort   mfg Frank

ps wenn ich nicht da sein sollte viel erfolg  und petri heil


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Ich war heute mal dort und hab mich umgesehen, gefangen wurde bis Mittag nicht viel. 
Na ja wird schon werden.... mal sehen was am Mittwoch geht. Wenn du auch dort bist können mal klönen, mich erkennst du am schwarzen Base-Cap wo Cologne druf steht. 
Bis denne 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

sorry  musste aber doch leider arbeiten   wie wwars den ? hat es sich gelohnt ?? gruß frank 





			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mal dort und hab mich umgesehen, gefangen wurde bis Mittag nicht viel.
> Na ja wird schon werden.... mal sehen was am Mittwoch geht. Wenn du auch dort bist können mal klönen, mich erkennst du am schwarzen Base-Cap wo Cologne druf steht.
> Bis denne
> 
> Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Sebÿ (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wohne quasi in der Maas! (ca. 3km entfernt!) in Roermond hab ich es aber noch nie versucht! Wäre nett wenn ich mal mit jemandem auf eine Raubfischsitzung mit kommen könnte. Auto ist vorhanden und fährt auch 
MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## the doctor (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Wo fährst du denn immer hin?
Ich war heute in, nähe Wessem an so nem See vom Neederwert Kanal...Aber leider hat sich nichts getan:c


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

@ krauthi
joa war jut letzten Mittwoch ich hab was erlebt ..... Wahnsinn und das zur frühen Morgenstunde musste mal lesen .. http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=38054 werde wohl diese Woche wieder da sein.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Sebÿ (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Ich war meistens dan der Maas bei Arcen wo die Fähre fährt.

Oder im Hafen bei Blerik dann mal in Asselt am Asselter plassen.

Aber irgendwie scheint das nix zu brigen.
Sebÿ


----------



## Marco001 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mitangeln an der Maas bei Roermond*

Hallo,

würde gerne mal mitkommen zur Maas und es da mal zu testen, da ich bisher da noch nie war und nicht weiß welche Stellen gut sind. 

Mein Zielfisch an der Maas wird auf jeden Fall AAL sein

wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar leute aus der Umgebung finden lassen die mich mal mitnehmen und mir die guten Plätze zeigen sowie AAL Angler.

Würde mich über PM freuen

Gruss
Marco


----------

